# Defiant 3C triple 850 lumens



## Poppy (May 26, 2016)

The home depot has had these for a while, and now they are only $10.
Defiant
Model # HD15BF01
Internet # 206091479

Store SKU # 1001396908
850 Lumen LED Flashlight

290 meters throw, which calculates to about 22,000 cd.

What is the beam like? Being a triple, I imagine that it might be a general purpose camping flooder.

Edit... these lights ride in my trunk.






3*AAA coast headlamp, the Defiant 3C triple led, an 18650 wrapped in water bottle plastic to increase it's diameter to C sized, an 80mm spacer, a spare 18650, and a dorcey 28 inch 2D traffic wand.


----------



## ven (May 26, 2016)

That looks a decent light , for $10 .....wow!

Wish we had a Home Depot 

Beam should be a mix of decent throw and generous spill ,presume like a Mickey Mouse shape!


----------



## Poppy (May 26, 2016)

ven said:


> That looks a decent light , for $10 .....wow!
> 
> Wish we had a Home Depot
> 
> Beam should be a mix of decent throw and generous spill ,presume like a Mickey Mouse shape!


When I see lights like this, it makes me wish I had a lathe, so I could cut the body to the length of a 26650, or 18650, and re-thread it.

Certainly I have better lights, but for $10 ? That's just crazy.


----------



## RWT1405 (May 27, 2016)

As bykfixer likes to say, "Even a bad light ain't bad these days."

For $10 dollars that's worth taking a chance.


----------



## Poppy (May 27, 2016)

I was at the store today to get O rings for my power washer. I didn't see the light there, and didn't have time for mess around.

But I just ordered one for pickup at the store.

Maybe tomorrow I'll get it.


----------



## mikekoz (May 28, 2016)

Went by a Home Depot today that was showing 26 of them in stock, at $8.00. Could not find a one, and neither could one of their employees. :fail:


----------



## Poppy (May 28, 2016)

I got an email notification this morning that it was ready for pickup at the customer service counter at the store.

I'm getting ready to go out and pick it up.


----------



## Poppy (May 29, 2016)

ven said:


> That looks a decent light , for $10 .....wow!
> 
> Wish we had a Home Depot
> 
> Beam should be a mix of decent throw and generous spill, presume like a Mickey Mouse shape!


Yes, ven, you called it!  

The hot spot is like a three eared mickey mouse.
The corona is like a rounded triangle
and the spill is like the leafs of a flower, 9 leaves in all.

It's really only noticeable when white wall hunting.

If you like C cell lights, it is definitely worth $10


----------



## ven (May 29, 2016)

Cool, sounds like a good general house/ back yard kind of light


----------



## TREX3 (Jun 4, 2016)

mikekoz said:


> Went by a Home Depot today that was showing 26 of them in stock, at $8.00. Could not find a one, and neither could one of their employees. :fail:




There's a shocker. Locally our Home Depot and Lowe's employees cant find their rears with both hands


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 5, 2016)

mikekoz said:


> Went by a Home Depot today that was showing 26 of them in stock, at $8.00. Could not find a one, and neither could one of their employees. :fail:



Probably in the back somewhere. I had a manager look for some Mag specials as the computer said there were plenty. 
Turns out they were still in the shipping carton and just hadn't been set out for display yet.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 13, 2016)

Poppy said:


> Yes, ven, you called it!
> 
> The hot spot is like a three eared mickey mouse.
> The corona is like a rounded triangle
> ...


While it has high low and strobe, it appears the driver is in the switch, because when I jumpered the negative pole to the body it came on high, and didn't advance to low or strobe with a quick disconnect and reconnect.

*EDIT:* I changed the numbers below because I measured through the switch

I measured the amperage on HIGH and got 800 ma.
With a drain like that I expect to get about 2.5 - 3 hours hours of decent output on high, They claim 3 hours, but you know that is to the FL1 standard of 10%.
On LOW I measured 80 ma. according to HKJ's battery tests, it should get about 60-65 hours.

With a spacer and an 18650 battery I expect to get about 3 hours on high, when it will drop off rapidly. On low I estimate that it will get about 35 hours.

*EDIT END... *

The light itself has some heft, but the lens is a thin plastic, I suspect that it will scratch easily, but it is recessed enough that you would almost have to try to scratch it. Both ends of the tube are spring loaded which would help it to take some abuse. 

One thing that is nice about 3C cell lights is that you can use adapters and run it on eneloops, or 18650's, or alkalines, or C NiMH batteries.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the description


----------



## Poppy (Aug 25, 2016)

I just did a run-time test with this on high with a 3400mah protected 18650.

The driver is of the type where it starts high, and gradually over 20-30 minutes dims by about 30%. This extends the run-time of the light. But if you turn it off and then back on, it comes back on high.

In this test, I turned the light off, and then back on, every 30 minutes, to get it to run on a fairly steady HIGH output.
*It ran for 4 hours, and then shut itself off*. The battery came out at 2.93 volts.


----------



## Poppy (Sep 7, 2016)

These lights are no longer available.

According to home depot customer service. They must have been a promotional limited run for last year's "Black Friday" or something like that.
I'm happy that I got two of them


----------



## Poppy (Nov 9, 2016)

The Home Depot has them back in stock @ $12.88


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 10, 2017)

Took a look at these when I saw them at Home Depot today. Was surprised to see that they updated the l.e.d.s from XP-G2 to XP-G3 l.e.d.s. Got one when I saw that and that they were $10. Compared to last year's model, this one has a faceted reflector, so less throw but more flood light and the light is a little shorter than the older model. I was under the impression that these lights had an auto shutoff at 3 hours (at least last year's model did), so I wouldn't count on ANSI specs for runtime data.


----------



## dustynell (Jan 10, 2017)

Home Depot
$13.98 28% off 
$10.00
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-850-Lumen-LED-Flashlight-HD15BF01/206091479


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2017)

Well thanks to a fella named poparalis I have one of these bad boys in the collection.
Two words: Not Bad!

Tailstands, has pretty good grip, not very heavy, and did I mention it tailstands? 




Nothing fancy. Bout like an old Maglite with a rear clicky

Speaking of rear clicky.... it's a reverse. It's the kind you have to cycle through the 3 choices to turn it off. Being reverse it seems more efficient in use as the 4th release is the off. Saves a stroke vs forward clickys of this type.
Not Bad.




Did I mention it tail stands?
The little orange line is the diagram of a planned hole to be added for a wrist lanyard. Once I had 35 lanyards in stock. Now I have 0 so there won't be a rush to drill it. 
I did try a couple of twists to see if that locks it out... nope. Oh well.




The business end.
No more Mickey Mouse ears or odd corona on this version.




In real world use this WILL DO!
But does it throw?




Dusk. Next door neighbors photo sensor light aint on.




Yes...it throws.
Turn off photo sensor lights? Well I suppose a bit closer would be required due to all of the difussion.




I'll probably use low the most.




I'll do the 18mm thing at some point too. 

Bottom line...
Not Bad. Not bad at all. 
2016/17 is a great time to buy a flashlight.


----------



## Poppy (Feb 3, 2017)

I noticed that these are on sale at only $8 online. It says that they are not sold in the stores, but when I went to my local home depot, they had a full display of them, perhaps 30 or so. They had both styles in stock, one blue labeled, the other yellow/orange labled. One had smooth reflectors, the other faceted (like the photo bykfixer posted).

The smooth ones that I have, have a pretty neutral tint, the faceted one that I have has a more cool white tint. I don't know if that was the luck of the draw, or if that is something that can be counted on.

In either case, in the store they were listed at 12.88, marked down to $10. But I am sure they would honor the $8 online price. Just bring your smart phone.

At $8 it is a gem of a light. I imagine that once they are sold out, they won't be replaced until next Christmas.


----------



## novarider (Feb 4, 2017)

If I wanted to leave one of these in my car for emergencies what type of battery would be best?


----------



## Poppy (Feb 4, 2017)

novarider said:


> If I wanted to leave one of these in my car for emergencies what type of battery would be best?


Perhaps
The BEST would be a 26650 LiIon battery with a spacer. I however use a 18650 battery with a spacer and keep a spare in my go bag. Actually tied for BEST would be Tenergy - Low Self Discharge LSD NiMH C 5000 mah C cells.

Next might be a set of three eneloops, or duracell rechargeables, each in a AA to C cell adapter. 
Just as good... maybe a little better would be a set of three L91 Energizer AA Lithium batteries each in an adapter.

AA cells and C cells are the same length. You can make a 3*AA to a 3*C cell adapter by rolling up cardboard, or soft foam, cut from a food carton/tray.

The eneloops, or Duraloops, NiMH chemistries are almost as good as lithium to with-stand temperature swings.

Alkalines are the worst to withstand temp swings, especially below freezing temps, because their electrolyte is water based.

I keep the 3 C cells that came with the light, with the light, in case I decide to GIVE the light away at an emergency scene.


----------



## xxo (Feb 4, 2017)

novarider said:


> If I wanted to leave one of these in my car for emergencies what type of battery would be best?



I would go with the L91 Energizer lithiums in adapters.....probably the best chemistry for storage in a vehicle for shelf life and withstanding extremes in heat and cold. Unless you use the light heavily/frequently, I can't see rechargeables making much sense for a light left in a car.


----------



## novarider (Feb 4, 2017)

How long would 3 aa lithium batteries last in this light? Wouldn't imagine very long. 


Where can I get a spacer to use an 18650 or 26650?


----------



## Poppy (Feb 4, 2017)

I built a spacer by cutting a stove bolt to 87mm, and inserting it into a 1 inch dowel that I drilled out.
There is a picture of it in the first post.


----------



## novarider (Feb 4, 2017)

Well they are out of stock online


----------



## Poppy (Feb 5, 2017)

If there is a home depot nearby, you might stop in and see if they have any in stock. Although, the website says they are not sold in stores, they are. I suspect that they are just selling off whatever they have on hand.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2017)

How do you get 1x 18650 to work Poppy?

Stove bolt acts as the extra length needed while conducting?


----------



## Need a Light? (Feb 5, 2017)

novarider said:


> How long would 3 aa lithium batteries last in this light? Wouldn't imagine very long.
> 
> 
> Where can I get a spacer to use an 18650 or 26650?



If the 800ma is spot on, they have what, 3000, 3200?mah so should be slightly less than the quoted 18650 performance, 3-4hrs on high depending on stepdown, maybe 30-40 low?


----------



## xxo (Feb 5, 2017)

Need a Light? said:


> If the 800ma is spot on, they have what, 3000, 3200?mah so should be slightly less than the quoted 18650 performance, 3-4hrs on high depending on stepdown, maybe 30-40 low?



Yup, I think the newest L91's are something like 3400 mAh, with a open Voltage of about 1.8 V each, 3 of them should give run times very close to what Poppy got with his 3400 mAh 18650. Should also be about the same as alkaline C cells, assuming the light draws more than about 1.5 Amps or so.


----------

